# Jenning's Condensed Pearl Bluing....



## woodswalker

Thought the bottle was pretty cool shaped and I don't have one like it so I grabbed this one up....

 Jenning's Condensed Bluing.... First off what is it? a type of ink or an oil? And How old would you think...rare or not so?
  I have another at home that says "little boy blue" on one side and the other just says Bluing.....

 Any ideas On what i have here? Hope my questions aren't to silly[8|]


----------



## woodswalker

This ones the close up I think...


----------



## woodswalker

....


----------



## Wangan

The first thing I thought of was bluing for gun barrels but I think the bluing here was used for washing clothes.No idea on the date but I would guess around TOC.


----------



## woodswalker

Thats a thought someone else had yesterday about the gun oil.....but now I have 2 totally different types of bottles that were for bluing....which I thought was an ink. We used to have some at the shop and you would get it on you and it would just smear everywhere...the more you messed with it the worse you got.....the good old days when we used to have fun at work[&:]


----------



## pyshodoodle

Bluing is used to make your whites whiter. They still sell it. I'm sure I'm not the only one who has dug bluing bottles with some bluing still in them. []


----------



## Wangan

Amanda,the bluing at the shop may be for checking cracks in metal that cannot be readily seen with the naked eye.This stuff has to wear off.I heard once that someone used it as a "payback" and put it on a guys hard hat head band.He sported a blue stripe on his forehead and through his hair until it wore off.[&:]


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> Bluing is used to make your whites whiter. They still sell it. I'm sure I'm not the only one who has dug bluing bottles with some bluing still in them. []


 

 I've dug a lot of them that are still "blue" inside,and for some reason these everyday bottles appeal to me and I have a small 'sub-collection' of them.


----------



## JOETHECROW

I just felt like sharing my favorite bluing bottle,..I like it because it has an embossed version of "itself' front dead center...I hope you don't mind if I tack it here on to your thread, Amanda....
       Thank you....      
 P.S> I like your bluing bottle alot. It has a cool shape. J.B.


----------



## woodswalker

Thanks for sharing your pic Joe...I can see why you like it...very nice one.  I like trying to find the odd shaped stuff, looks neat having all the different styles up on the shelves!

 Tim...we used the bluing for practical jokes to!! Probably one reason we no longer have it[8D]


----------

